# 2008 OGF Open Crappie Tournament - Registration



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*







*
*It's back for 2008, and better than ever!*​ 
Come join us for our 4th Annual Spring Open Crappie Tournament Saturday, May 3rd at Delware State Park. We are fortunate enough to have Land Big Fish, Frabill, and Microspoons as our sponsors for 2008, and through their generosity all participants will walk away with a a door prize!

For registration and tournament details, click here.

We're capped at a 50 boat field, so get those entries in early to reserve 
your spot!

*2008 Roster*​1. Misfit & Shaun Frame - 2 man team - BIG FISH
2. Swollengoat & Partner - 2 man team - BIG FISH
3. Ronk & Bob Casper - 2 man team - BIG FISH
4. ShakeDown & Partner - 2 man team - BIG FISH
5. WITHDRAWN
6. Kyle Dixon & Anthony Collura - 2 man team - BIG FISH
7. Rattletrap Rex & Reeldirty1 - 2 man team - BIG FISH
8. Big Daddy & Nick - 2 man team - BIG FISH
9. Chopiq & Partner - 2 man team - BIG FISH
10. Dennis & Katie Stone - 2 man team - BIG FISH
11. Mike & Mark Boyer - 2 man team - BIG FISH
12. Jim Adams & John Kurmu -2 man team - BIG FISH
13. Abe Matuch & JR Aruand - 2 man team - BIG FISH
14. Paul & Jane Blake - 2 man team - BIG FISH
15. Brian & Patty Smead - 2 man team - BIG FISH
16. Chaunc & TO Odem - 2 man team - BIG FISH
17. Fishslim & Sowbelly - 2 man team - BIG FISH
18. Dan & Bob Elko - 2 man team - BIG FISH
19. Slabman & Partner - 2 man team - BIG FISH
20. Walt Pantea & Chris Everson - 2 man team - BIG FISH
21. Billybob7059 & Wave Warrior - 2 man team - BIG FISH
22. Richard & Kathleen Kuhn -2 man team - BIG FISH
23. Bruce Stephan & Partner - 2 man team - BIG FISH
24. Chris ??? & Partner - 2 man team - BIG FISH
25. Herb Brewer - 1 man team - BIG FISH
26. Tim Markel & Partner - 2 man team - NO BIG FISH
27. Wayne Collins & Trucked - 2 man team - BIG FISH
28. Joe & Jim Snyder 2- man team - BIG FISH (owe)
29. Greg Rutschilling & Marc Knecht - 2 man team - BIG FISH
30. Fishmeister & Partner - 2 man team - BIG FISH
31. Nicholas Burnsworth & Mike - 2 man team - BIG FISH
32. Mark Shutler & Jack Mather -2- man team - BIG FISH
33. Tim Crabtree & Partner -2- man tean - BIG FISH
34. Mike Dillion & Terry Makowski -2- man team - BIG FISH
35. Shane Chandler & Mike Shriner -2- man team - BIG FISH
36. Bill Crabtree & Partner -2- man team - BIG FISH
37. Devon Cropp & Partner -2- man team - BIG FISH
38. Richard Karosa & Jim Parsons -2- man team - NO BIG FISH
39. Brian Panke & Kenny H. -2- man team -BIG FISH
40. Jerry Goss & Chuck Penwell -2- man team -BIG FISH
41. Jake Schuman & Swayer Schuman -2- man team -BIG FISH
42. Ron Larimer & Tom Jackson -2- man team -BIG FISH
43. Jim Hoffman & Bob Schoonover -2- man team -BIG FISH
44. Scott Stevens & Dalton Stevens -2- man team -NO BIG FISH
45. Al Wilcoxen & Cecil Cosby -2- man team - BIG FISH
46. George McLean & Mark Liedke -2- man team - BIG FISH
47. Dave Coones & John Waycaster -2- man team - BIG FISH
48. WITHDRAWN
49. Dave Shively & Chuck Dedo -2- man team - BIG FISH
50. WITHDRAWN
51. Chuston & Partner - 2 man team - BIG FISH​52. Eugene Dudgeon & Partner - 2 man team - BIG FISH
53. Net & Partner - 2 man team - BIG FISH
54. Crapeye & Partner - 2 man team - BIG FISH


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm in - 2 man team + big fish. 

Is it spring yet?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

4 teams as of this morning! 50 hereeeeee weeee comeeeeee!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake, count me in. Also, I think I'm reading the rules correctly, its $5 per PERSON not team for big fish?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Payment sent at 7:30 this mornin.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Mine will be sent this morning. Don't have a cast on my hand this year,just stitches but they'll be out by then.:B


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Shake, count me in. Also, I think I'm reading the rules correctly, its $5 per PERSON not team for big fish?


You are correct


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I'll be muskie fishing at WB so I'd like to just enter the big fish side bet please.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Make that 7!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> Make that 7!


Sheesh, at this rate it'll be sold out by tonight Shake!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

As of right now, I will be deliver two and possibly three crappie fishing seminars leading up to our OGF Crappie Open. Here are the dates and locations for two of them...

March 1: FHRRA Outdoor Adventure Show: 11AM
March 2: FHRRA Outdoor Adventure Show: 12 Noon

Show is being held at Willowick Middle School. For info, click on the square banner in the right hand margin.

March 27: Land Big Fish Tackle Store: 7PM

Land Big Fish is one of our tournament sponsors and have a HUGE crappie gear selection, along with every other species that swims! They are located at 3333 Manchester Rd. in the Coventry Town Plaza. 

The third seminar will be held at a date and time to be determined, probably in April, at the Gander Mountain store in Twinsburg.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Anyone looking for a fishing partner? I've fished the lake a couple of times. I'm boatless so if you are looking to fish from a boat I don't have one. I know some of Misfit's secret spots. For the right price I'll sell them to you.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

11 already...at this rate, we'll fill QUICK!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I hope to fish it this year!!
!#


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i hope there is a spot left this weekend!!! Billybob is signing us up at the sport show!!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

The wife and I are in! We finished 13th last year in our first-ever tournament, hoping for a top-ten this year.
We had a great time last year and I'm sure it will be even better this time.

Brian


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd like to get in. Never fished this lake. Wont be having shoulder surgery this year so i can make it.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BILLYBOB7059....GIT-R-DUN!!!!! rex is already WAY ahead of us and misfit is FIRST!!!! all we can hope for is he eats too many WAFFLES to show up!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> rex is already WAY ahead of us and misfit is FIRST!!!! all we can hope for is he eats too many WAFFLES to show up!!!!


LOL,wave.now al i need is a partner with a boat to help eat the waffles


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

misfit said:


> LOL,wave.now al i need is a partner with a boat to help eat the waffles


man i just got off the phone with billybob and were in or i would take you as a partner in my boat in a heartbeat!!!! i'd love to have some "misadventures" not caused by ME!!!LOL!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.you're lucky to have billybob  
i do have a "tentative" partner with boat,but it's not set in stone yet.if i later,find myself "partnerless",i'll be entertaining offers from any boaters not afraid to take a chance


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just paid! Sowbelly will have trolling motor that works this time.  Was looking at new boat but decided not to with the way Sowbelly beaches boat in all the scrathiest stuff he can find!! Will be a good time looking forward to it.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if the baitshop at the marina will be open this year , or should we use the same one as last year???????


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

RiverWader said:


> Does anyone know if the baitshop at the marina will be open this year , or should we use the same one as last year???????


use the one south.... the one at the lake opens late!!!..uh wait did i just HELP the compitition???


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

i'll be at the show saturday to pay our way in wave!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

misfit said:


> LOL.you're lucky to have billybob
> i do have a "tentative" partner with boat,but it's not set in stone yet.if i later,find myself "partnerless",i'll be entertaining offers from any boaters not afraid to take a chance


IF he falls through ill partner up with ya!!(dont think he will??) but if he does.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

We have had a blast in the past, & we are certainly looking forward to it. It has always been one of the highlights of the spring fishing season.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Great to see so many returning anglers!!!

18 teams in the first 24 hours!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Up to 20, and we're taking registrations live at the Columbus Sports Show!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> Up to 20, and we're taking registrations live at the Columbus Sports Show!


think billybob and i are 21!!!! he signed up there and MAY bee in a new boat this year!!! WEEEE!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Just sent in my check - See you guyst there!

Snyd


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

27 as of this morning!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

we're building a tradition here it seems... looking at the entry list most names look familiar from the past few years!!! cant wait to try and better our 4th place from 2 years ago!!! and regain big fish(billybob7059 had that)!!!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Been doing some thinking and lets do a pre flight check this year.

Trolling motor, check
graph, check
push poles, check
chain saw, check


Cant wait, hurry up spring!!! 

Sowbelly


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Wayne and I will be up closer to the #1 spot instead of #11 like:S last year.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sow lets double check everything!! Do think we should throw some poles and jigs on there as well though!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Last year, Shakedown and I partnered up and worked our way into 3rd place... This year, we were going to hook up again and go for the glory, but as they say, blood is thicker than water.

I had to leave Shake behind and bring in my own home-grown ringer. 








He's ready....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Can i get REFUND!!!!! Man i was hoping we had one more year before the Pro showed up!!! I guess it's a battle for the first loser now!!!!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Not that it is a big deal, but the release form is for 2007 and say May 12th on it. I just wanted to let you guys know about it.

I am signed up and looking forward to fishing this year in this touranment.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Look out Chaunc!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Release is fixed...good eye!

Yeah I dont think ANYONE can hang with Nick! Dad is just the driver.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

carl,you need to reread the rules...........................NO RINGERS 
i wouldn't think you would have tried that,with most of us knowing the reputation of "nick the stick"


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL, thats a good one Rick. I like it, and I bet Nick has read it too. 

Carl, you're going to have to get Nick signed up here so he can defend himself against all of this "smack"!


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow 30 Teams Already..wont Take Much Longer To Get To 50..


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

does n e one have a open seat,i would love to fish it theis year....


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

If I'm going to enter and win this tournament from the S.S. Capital Canoe (with some new 08 improvements):
1. Do I really have to wait for all these boats to launch before me? Are all you guys scared of a canoe?
2. Should I have the right to drink alcohol while I fish stripped away? Its hard to perform my crappie calls when I'm sober. The sound doesn't come right (here crappie, crappie crappie).


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Being a state park facility, there is no alcohol allowed.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We need to really make this abundantly clear. There is a 9 inch minimum on Delaware Lake. That is a state regulation. Our tournament rules state that if ANY fish is brought in to measure and is less than 9 inches, the whole catch is DQ'd. Please don't take the chance! We don't want to DQ anyone.

Frabill, one of our tournament sponsors, has donated a few of their "Crappie Checkers" measuring devices. We will check fish. The word of the weighmaster on the length and his decisions are final. 

We'll go over this again at the launch. Just want to let everyone know.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

My check is in mail. I hope I am not too late. I have never fished Delaware before so I will be counting on beginners luck.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Just paid! Sowbelly will have trolling motor that works this time.  Was looking at new boat but decided not to with the way Sowbelly beaches boat in all the scrathiest stuff he can find!! Will be a good time looking forward to it.


Well everyone just wasted their money... You put them 2 in a boat together and the crappie just start floating to the top of the water... There isn't a chance...


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

im in with jimmy the crappie king


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

:B Only 12 more places to fill. Anyone wanting to get in better sign up fast. With the new sponsors we have and the long winter we've had, this will be a great time and lots of fun. :B


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Look out Chaunc!!!


Shouldn't there be an age restriction in this tourney? Say, like 14 or so.  Thought this was going to be a fun tourney but Carl's bringing out the big gun. Just not fair. We have to compete to be first loser with Nick in it. Big Daddy and Big Stick Nick.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Seriously, if i'm fishing out of canoe or if someone is fishing from shore, do they have to wait until their order for launch comes? Might be a dumb question but this is my first tournament of any kind.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, you must wait until your starting number is called.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Man, I gotta be there before 6:45 and then sit around for 38 other boats to launch before I can fish? That sounds about like I'll be sitting around for a couple of hours. Is that about right?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

All the boats will be out in less than 20 minutes max. If we decide to have 2 flights you still have 8 full hours to fish. As soon as one get past the check boat the next one leaves.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Man, I gotta be there before 6:45 and then sit around for 38 other boats to launch before I can fish? That sounds about like I'll be sitting around for a couple of hours. Is that about right?


no way.those boats get out awfully fast.it probably won't take more than 5 minutes or so to get them all on their way.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, thanks Misfit. That clears it up.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The boats will already be launched and waiting on the water in the harbor area.

When in is start time we will start the boats by order or registration, 1, 2, 3, etc. When your number is called you may begin your fishing, whether it from boat, bank or canoe. To start 50 boats will be less than 10 minutes


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was really looking forward to this event, but it happened to fall on my National Guard drill weekend. I guess its nice to give someone else a shot at winning though.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I can admit that when I win this thing it will not be because of my knowledge and experience with tournaments!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

only 6 spots left!! gonna be a blast.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

only 5 left just paid the pal


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

If all 50 spots are full for boats will you still take people who want to fish from the bank.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll check with the others and let you know. Our permit says 50 boats


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Just signed up. Only a few slots left. I will be renting a boat at the Marina with my powerful kota 55 lol. Does the marina have plenty of boats to rent? Good thing were in the back of the pack or we would be slowing things down for all you power boaters. What the heck, I am just looking to have a good time and getting lucky. Never fished this ocean before, but will get down before the tournament to make sure the battery will hold to where we will need to go. Really looking forward to meeting everyone.

Crappie Slayer


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Crappie Slayer said:


> Just signed up. Only a few slots left. I will be renting a boat at the Marina with my powerful kota 55 lol. Does the marina have plenty of boats to rent? Good thing were in the back of the pack or we would be slowing things down for all you power boaters. What the heck, I am just looking to have a good time and getting lucky. Never fished this ocean before, but will get down before the tournament to make sure the battery will hold to where we will need to go. Really looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Crappie Slayer


boy good luck!!! the marina was closed or did not open till real late the last 2 years if my memory is correct...i know for a fact 2 years ago that we went without bait till after 9...still took 4th and big fish!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

WE are down to 3 places left in the tournament. Remember it's first come first served guys.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Frabill sent us two of these to give away at the crappie tourney.

http://www.frabill.com/cgi-bin/frabill/1404?store=spring

And will also give 4 of these away

http://www.frabill.com/cgi-bin/frabill/1440?store=spring


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i cannot believe how fast this has filled up this year. i usually mail a check in but didn't want to take a chance on it taking too long to get to you. great job with the sponsors also.


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Marina, not open until late morning? Hopefully someone will get out of bed early so I will have 1/2 a chance lol. Maybe a call ahead of time would help, doubt that though. Praying already. Any advice?

Crappie Slayer


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

It hasn't posted yet, but i'm hopin I got in in time to grab the #50 spot


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

*Field is full - 50 boats*

Should be a great time for sure.
Zach You made it in by a thread!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

awwwwww yeah


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Crappie Slayer said:


> Marina, not open until late morning? Hopefully someone will get out of bed early so I will have 1/2 a chance lol. Maybe a call ahead of time would help, doubt that though. Praying already. Any advice?
> 
> Crappie Slayer


i would call!!! i dont remember seeing rental boats out yet last 2 years but i wasnt looking really either...beg,borrow, or STEAL a boat!!! your in so might as well go for the glory!!!LOL!!! MAYBE you can set something up to pay in advance for a rental...GOOD LUCK!!! hope you figure out something!!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

whooo hooo, snuck in under the gun. 


missed last years tourny cause i was in germany, just about missed it again this year


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Wave Warrior, Your right Gotta go for the glory. Hmm Wonder if I can hide the boat from the ole lady


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

dang that was quick ...........5 spots open yesterday

anyone got an open seat for this?

i want to come down 

may come any ways and fish


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

bummer, was going to get in with boat...is there a limit on shore anglers or is 50 the entire field?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

hope you guys are scared i wont be watching this year!!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm scared, but my wife isn't!

Brian


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like about 47 teams are in the big fish, so if both members are in the big fish pot thats about $329 for big fish and $141 for second big fish. Just make out that check to Chopiq...lol.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

kinda early to be starting with the smack isn't it?


i'm sure you'll appreciate that $141 as much as team misfit will the big one


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

Here's a Bait shop just up to the North i use when i got fishing at Delaware Reservoir. Can't remember what time they open. Might be helpful if the Marina doesn't open till 9am.


Norton Sporting Goods
100 Norton Rd
Waldo, OH 43356
(740) 726-2616

Website still under construction but has some links for it.
http://www.nortonsportinggoods.com/


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

I knew I had to get a boat and bought a nice Sea Eagle inflatable. Heck being a retired sailor, I've already had the opportunity of riding on a big steel boat, so why not a inflatable, plus I figured I could just store it away in the 2 sacks it comes with and the ole lady would never know. I forgot the sacks came in boxes with the boat and when those 6 boxes arrived at the front door, there was the ole lady standing at the door. I was gonna lie and tell her it was a pajama gram but the boxes were to big. I better win this tournament or I am gonna be sleeping in that inflatable boat. May have to look for some inflatable mattresses. Thats okay, I got the boat, it will float and I am looking forward to having a great time at Delaware.


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

Was a beautiful day Monday so i went driving around Delaware Reservoir. Stopped in at the Park Office, the lady working said the Marina wouldn't be open yet for a month if not longer.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

The suspense is killing me!!! I am waiting eagerly for this tournament. Does any one know of any marinas that will rent out small boats? I think I might have a small watercraft delema.


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Check the previous quotes. Sounds like it may be difficut to rent a boat at any marina around delaware. I bought a inflatable (Sea Eagle) and believe it just might turn out to be a positive for this tournament. Good luck and see ya at the lake


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Is there a limit of 50 teams or 50 boats? I'm just curious as to how many others may be fishing from shore.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

good ??? but i think its been full for awile now...wair you life jacket full time in that inflatable!!! i only have a 12' for this event and keep to shore when the big boys come thru!!!....saw a twin screw 30' er there last year throwing a preety good wake that i ran from!!!!!!!!!!!all sizes will be there''''just use caution'''it is a very fun tourny and great time to meet ogfers!!


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Is there a limit of 50 teams or 50 boats?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

50 teams is all our permit allows. Next year we'll see about expanding the field.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry about all the questions, but I was wondering, If fishing form shore during tourney can you use your car to navigate to different locations around the lake or do you have to hike it?
Thanks


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

nicholasburnsworth said:


> Sorry about all the questions, but I was wondering, If fishing form shore during tourney can you use your car to navigate to different locations around the lake or do you have to hike it?
> Thanks


i think as long as youre within 25' of your partner you can fish anywhere on the lake...there is some good fishing near the marina...oops telling the compitition secrets!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not from the area and was wondering if there are any bait shops nearby except Norton's?

Thank You


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Obee's Deli and gas station is on St Rt 23 just about 3 miles south of the St Park entrance. I think they still sell bait/minnnows, but I am not 100% positive. I'm sure someone else will reply to correct me if I am wrong or I'll post an update when I get up that way again.

CG


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless they've changed from last year, Obee's does sell minnows!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Crappie Slayer said:


> I knew I had to get a boat and bought a nice Sea Eagle inflatable. Heck being a retired sailor, I've already had the opportunity of riding on a big steel boat, so why not a inflatable, plus I figured I could just store it away in the 2 sacks it comes with and the ole lady would never know. I forgot the sacks came in boxes with the boat and when those 6 boxes arrived at the front door, there was the ole lady standing at the door. I was gonna lie and tell her it was a pajama gram but the boxes were to big. I better win this tournament or I am gonna be sleeping in that inflatable boat. May have to look for some inflatable mattresses. Thats okay, I got the boat, it will float and I am looking forward to having a great time at Delaware.


Wow! You are brave or crazy? I thought fishing it last year from a canoe was a nice little challenge. My partner and I did take home 6th place money though which aint bad for a couple hacks in a canoe. Good luck and be careful!

CG


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Took the inflatable for the maiden cruise last week. Held up great on a very choppy reservoir here in the Akron area. Hey, it all about having fun anyway right. May have to bring my super soaker just in case some wise guy wants to test my seamanship on the water LOL. Launching way back in the pack so that should help if there is alot of wake. Plus both my partner and I are relying on our big rear ends for balance. The boat can hold up to 1200#, so we should be in good shape. I think there will be many folks surprized by this inflatable. I am updating m life insurance just in case LOL. Warning: If you try to tip my boat you will get wet. I am retired Navy and have great aim with the super soaker


----------



## Goin' Big (Mar 13, 2008)

If there is a withdrawn spot does that mean that spot is open for the taken if so me and my partner would like to join. If you could let me know thanks


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

my guess is,unless there is a notice of a cancellation prior,the only way to get in would be to show up and hope for a no-show on tourney day.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be filling any withdrawn spots as they happen, and we have a list of those who have inquired about vacancies. If any more spots open, we will contact those who have requested in the order of their request.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I talked to mike and trish. They will have minnows in the parking lot at the ramp at 6am till TAKEOFF. So post how much you want so they bring enough. This will be much easier for out of toners. So bass or crappie split it up but please post what you want and it will be thare in time. Just thought this would be easier for all. THANKS BRUCE. IS THIS GOOD OR WHAT.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

6 dozen for me and Nick....

2 dozen for fishing, 4 dozen for a snack...


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Croppie or bass. Dale


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Crappie Minnows


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> 6 dozen for me and Nick....
> 
> 2 dozen for fishing, 4 dozen for a snack...


i could bring cocktail sauce!! and ice!!  hear thier real tasty like that!!!
id'e take the offer for the minnows but what if they dont show ???(i dont know them) and i'm left baitless??had that 2 years ago when the marina didnt open till 9...fished with cranks for the first 2 hrs with some success though...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> but what if they dont show ???(i dont know them)


no worries there.i do know them,as do several others here
we've dealt with them for years. 
and you get good bait plus a good count from good people

4 dozen bass for me.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

This is true noe joke. just tell bass or crappie. Or combo.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep it coming


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

KMONE GYES i DO NOT FISH BAIT SO i AM KILLKIN MY SELFE.


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Put Crappie Slayer (Dave Coones) and partner down for 5 dozen minnows. Just a side note. Talked with Ed at the bait shop on nimi and he is telling me that purchasing minnows this year may be difficult due to new laws in WISCONSIN AND OTHER STATES. Better get them while you can


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder.

There is a 9" state minimum length on all crappie in Delaware reservoir.

If you bring a crappie to the scale that is under the length limit your entire catch will be disqualified.

Please check, and then double check. Then if you are still not sure, see the OGF staff member at the marina docks to verify the fish measurement prior to bring it to the weigh-in area.

PLEASE keep in mind that it would be better FOR YOU to determine the legality of the fish immediately upon it's catch. You having a fish in your possession, under the length limit, for any reason, and you are in violation of a state game law and subject to penalties.

We will be using the Frabill EZ checker as the official measurement device.

http://www.frabill.com/cgi-bin/frabill/1440?store=spring


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Put me down for 5 dozen, crappie size.
Thanks Bruce, this makes it very convenient. Last year I had to buy minnows the night before, then hope my aerator didn't take a dump.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Put me down for 4 dozen.


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll have twelve doz crappie for me and another team. This is a great idea it will save me a lot of time trying to get them in the morning.Thanks to mike and trish.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I will need 3 dozen bass minnows, thanks!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Is it okay for me to bring some minnows from up here down there? I have a favorite baitshop in Ohio, just across the border.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW! now that is outstanding hospitality. Thanks Mike & Trish!
Please put me down for 3 dozen crappie and 2 dozen bass.

nicholasburnsworth & Mike Heston


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Chaunc it's fine with us if yu bring your own.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Will there be any OGF Merchandise for sale after the tournament is over??


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Not to get off subject, by riverwader how'd you do at the Hocking last night?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I ended up with 13 fish in all. 9 Smallies , biggest being about 16 inches. 
2 Large mouth , biggest being about 10 inches , and 2 Bait size Rock Bass.
Also found 4 Morels along the River.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

RW...we will bring some OGF stuff!


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry, If possible I would like to change my order to 6 dozen crappie minnows.
Thanks


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Water is very high. Launch ramp dock is almost totally under water. Water is pretty muddy except by the dam. Water temps range from 65-69.
Unfortunately there are no crappie in this lake.  

Brian


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Crappie payouts for the tourney this Sat....ncase anyone was curious 


1- 375
2- 250
3- 175
4- 150
5- 125
6- 100
7- 90
8- 80
9- 70
10- 60
11- 55
12 - 50

$1580

Big Fish - 48 x10 = $475
1- $335
2- $140


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I forgot to mention in my previous post that the guy at Obee's bait shop (Obee?) said that he will "try" to be open at 5:30 on Sat. for the OGF tourney fishermen. He didn't sound real sure, so I don't know if I'll try there or pre-order through that other shop.


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

At Delaware Sat. Did not get out the inflatable but did do some shore fishing around the lake. Some nice slabs taken on jigs but nothing on minnows. Would share more information about specific bait and places but Big Daddy might be peeking and he already has a leg up with Nick in the boat. Hoping cold front does not mess things up.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

$375
+$335
_________
$710
that will make my pocket


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Had another team withdraw, and we like to fill the slot to have a full field of 50 teams.

PM me if you want the slot (first come first serve) and be prepared to paypal the fee as soon as I confirm your spot.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well if their is a open spot me and my dad would like to join it if thats ok


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

spot filled...see you on the water Terry!


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Any Chance of someone not showing up,and what time is launch.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

There's always a chance that someone will pull a no-show, however obviously no guarantees.

Blast off is at 7:00


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

CRAPEYE said:


> Any Chance of someone not showing up,and what time is launch.


PM sent....


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks fella's pmed you back net. Would like to get my partner in but any seat is a good seat.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

PM sent Crapeye...we just had a spot open up


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It's getting closer!!! Can't wait to get on the lake and start fishing. Just a reminder, and you're going to hear it A LOT at the check in/launch REMEMBER RULE #10!!!!

"10. There is a 20 possession limit per team. Of those, 10 fish will be weighed. The decision of what fish to be weighed will be done by the team PRIOR to arriving at the weigh-in site for check in. Minimum length on Delaware Lake for black/white crappie is 9. Any fish under 9 brought to weigh-in will result in disqualification of the teams entire catch. We will provide a tournament official bank side at the marina to measure any fish you would like to weigh-in prior to lining up at the scales. We will be using Frabill Crappie EZ-Checkers for our official length measurements."

PLEASE REMEMBER THIS!!! We don't want to DQ anyone but will, as the size limit is STATE LAW.

See you on Saturday.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

BLAST OFF IS AT 7 AM not 730!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Had yet another withdrawl...PM me if you would like to take the open slot. First PM i get ready to paypal gets it!!!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

The weather must be scaring people off.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Speaking of the weather, what could constitute a delay...lightning, thunder?
Any protocol to follow?
I'm a rookie...thanks


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We wouldn't let anyone withdraw due to weather. The tournament is a rain or shine event.

Lightning would constitute a delay...thunder/rain would not. No protocol really, other than a common sense judgement call on behalf of OGF staff. We want everyone to have fun without compromising safety!

We won't enact a delay or cancellation until it's time for the tourney to start, as the real conditions don't always jive with the weatherman's predictions.


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't let the weather fool you. I think Misfit has it right. About 69 degrees and windy. Makes for an interesting tournament. Hope all that research for catching crappie in the wind pays off. LOL. Just a reminder, both my partner and I have began eating those eggs and will begin eating beans on Thursday. Being that it will be windy, you will definitley want to stay away from our inflatable boat. Also have the SUPER SOAKER ready to fire if you get close to our boat. You will be cold out on that lake if you get squirted. Look forward to meeting all of you Saturday. See you early


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> ...We will be using Frabill Crappie EZ-Checkers for our official length measurements."
> 
> PLEASE REMEMBER THIS!!! We don't want to DQ anyone but will, as the size limit is STATE LAW.
> 
> See you on Saturday.



When you use the crappie checkers do you still compress the tail for the final measurement? 

Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I will let the tournament officials explain the procedure. 

Since I am fishing the event, I don't want there to be any appearance I'm trying to steer anyone wrong.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

> Just a reminder, both my partner and I have began eating those eggs and will begin eating beans on Thursday. Being that it will be windy, you will definitley want to stay away from our inflatable boat.


What is it inflated WITH?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Shawn, I don't want to follow you so could you give me a call and tell me where you will be? With the weather forcast it sounds a little cold and damp, I know Rick can handle it, He will probably wear shorts and not have rain gear or a jacket. I will be the one with long johns and gore tex. If the lightening starts you may find me in Waldo with bologna samwich it in one hand and a coors light in the other.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ron,order an extra sandwich and beer for me just in case


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if I have to put my boat in at the marina? I have a jon boat with a trolling motor and wanted to put in off of horseshoe road. Is it possible to check in and wait my turn to launch and just drive around? thanks in advance for any responses


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure can Jake...anyone can launch at the other ramps, just be in the no wake area at the main marina well before blast off to sign in, and get your boat checked.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sg...we WILL be pinching tails when measuring.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like the outlook for Saturday is Likely and definite thunderstorms for about the entire day. Any chance this tournament gets moved? Doubt I'm going to go out if that's the case.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

From ShakeDown earlier in the thread...



ShakeDown said:


> We wouldn't let anyone withdraw due to weather. The tournament is a rain or shine event.
> 
> Lightning would constitute a delay...thunder/rain would not. No protocol really, other than a common sense judgement call on behalf of OGF staff. We want everyone to have fun without compromising safety!
> 
> We won't enact a delay or cancellation until it's time for the tourney to start, as the real conditions don't always jive with the weatherman's predictions.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> Sg...we WILL be pinching tails when measuring.


Thanks Shake! 

Not that I'm worried of course...I plan on catching nothing but 11"+


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a question , Im sittin in the #6 spot , but I see team 5 Withdrew, does that mean Im now team 5?
Also are you guys having the Hotdogs again afterwards?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahaha right SG  I'm more worried about your partner!! 

RW...you're still boat #6, however you'll technically be the 5th boat to blast off. Boat numbers aren't changing, as it's too much hassle!


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where to find a copy of the rules.I don't want to get dqed with the winning bag of fish!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/crappie2008.htm


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I have had a family emergency and I was wondering if I can transfer my spot to someone else?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> Mine will be sent this morning. Don't have a cast on my hand this year,just stitches but they'll be out by then.:B


which round of stitches??????


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Are you allowed to switch someone out on your team. Originally my son was going with me but that is not happening now. I have a friend thts willing to go is this going to get me DQed?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Bruce, check your PM.

Jake, you can switch your partner up until you sign in at the ramp.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Norton Sporting Goods opens at 6:00 AM on Saturday. I forgot the clerk's name but he said he's aware of the OGF crappie tourney. I should've told him "Good, then you won't mind me knocking on the door at 5:50 AM"...lol. I got my minnows there yesterday and the count was good.

Note: I'm just offering choices. Not trying to undercut Trish or anything.


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone fishing Delaware today please be advised that the Sowbelly will be roaming the lake today in search of his favorite, the orange crappie. This fellow can be very dangerous when armed with a fishing rod. He will most likely be working the shoreline in a boat and pulling himself along from brush pile to brush pile while being hung up in the trees. If you are fishing from the shore I suggest you move back as his wake may wash you in ,or worse yet he may hook you and yank you in. You will know its him comming, because his partner will be sitting down holding on and laughing his ass off. This information comes to you from someone who has spent many hours in a boat with him, and was forced to feed him for many years. To this day, I am still cleaning tree limbs and twigs from my boat. So if you see any sign of him, RUN FOR YOUR LIFE.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone going to post results?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes. Look for a new thread. OGF member "Sporty" is putting together a spreadsheet of all the results. More in a little bit.


----------

